# Acadiana



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Any scoop from the trial ?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Does anyone know where the first series of the amateur will be? Not going down until tomorrow morning.


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

*3 series callbacks for the open*

Call backs for the 3 series water blind for the open

2,3,5,6,10,12,14,16,19,22,23,24,26,27,30,33

16 dogs


----------



## ada5771 (Oct 31, 2012)

Charles C. said:


> Does anyone know where the first series of the amateur will be? Not going down until tomorrow morning.


The Armature will be in Washington off La 103 it will be across the street from where the Q was today.


congrats to Tim Milligan for winning the Q!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Congrats Clousseau
Ali
Gator
Chief


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thank you Jay for posting the congrats but what are they for? Who has placed where?


----------



## Gotta Be A Ragin Cajun (Feb 24, 2013)

Qual results
1st Big Tim Milligan
2nd Camo Ed Thibodaux
3rd Lady Will Mabry
4th Streak John Korn man
RJ Tiff Ryan Brasseaux
Jams Taz, JoJo, Tebow


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

TY

Jay posted the open results

1st Bayou Teche Clouseau Ryan Brasseaux

2nd Ali. Bobby Lane

3rd Sidney Down the Bayou. Gator. Larry Anderson

4th Lane's Krewe Cheif. Mark Smith


Robby Bickley with skeeter won the AM

Not sure on the rest


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*Congrats to Team Skeeter, as well as everyone else who placed!!

Aaron*


----------



## BDubroc (Jan 4, 2014)

I enjoyed coming down just to spec!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Sorry,was working and got a call,ran in and posted Open.


----------

